# Question About Homing Pigeons?



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'VE BEEN AROUND HOMING PIGEONS ALL MY LIFE AND HAVE HAD SEVERAL TEAMS OF MY OWN, BUT THIS YEAR I'VE NOTICED SOMETHING ABOUT BIRDS THAT I NEVER SEEN OUT OF MY RECENT YOUNG BIRD TEAMS. I GIVE MY TEAM MORNING OPEN LOFT AND FLAG THEM FOR A WHILE. WELL HERE'S MY PROBLEM, NEVER BEFORE HAVE I HAD TO CONSTANTLY STAY OUT THERE AND FLAG THEM LIKE I HAVE TO THIS YEAR. LAST YEAR THEY WOULD TAKE OFF FOR HOURS AND SO DID THIS SEASONS BIRDS FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. THEY ARE PANTING REAL HARD AS IF THEY'RE GASPING FOR AIR AND THEY FIGHT ME TO COME DOWN TO WHERE I'M BOUNCING COOP TO COOP TO KEEP THEM OFF THE ROOF TO FLY A LITTLE LONGER. I COULD UNDERSTAND IF THEY FLEW LIKE THEY USE TO FOR A HOUR OR TWO BUT THEIR TRYING TO COME DOWN AFTER ONLY 5 OR 10 MINUTES. THE PANTING LIKE THEY'RE GASPING FOR AIR IS WHAT CONCERNS ME ESPECIALLY AFTER ONLY 5-10 MINUTES. ANY ANSWERS WOULD TRULY BE APPRECIATED AND WELCOMED.


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

*Heat*

This is just a guess, it might be because of the heat. I live in MN and a lot of July has been 90 degrees plus, maybe flying for an hour+ a day everyday while its so hot might be the reason. I don't race right now so I really don't now why they would be so tired, but thats my guess.


----------



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

FIRST OFF THANKS FOR THE REPLY AND YES I THOUGHT THE SAME THING, BUT I LEFT THEM OUT THIS MORNING AND IT WAS PROBABLY HIGH 60's OR LOW 70's AND THEY ARE DOING THE SAME THING. I'M JUST WONDERING IF IT COULD BE A HEALTH FACTOR? HEY THANKS AGAIN.....


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

If it was the heat, it might take a couple days of cooler weather for them to get there strength back. You also might want to not try flying them for a day or two to see if that helps. But then again, it might not have been the heat even, like you said they might be sick, maybe you should bring one of the birds to the vets and see what they say.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think a thorough vet check-up on a bird or two is in order. I haven't experienced this myself (we don't race) but I've read that "young bird sickness" (which is a combination of diseases) can cause such behavior. Circo-virus and pigeon herpes virus can cause it too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might want to check them for respiratory distress. Do the birds display any other symptoms? Do any of them have raspy gurgling breathing? Hold one of them up to your ear and listen after a flight. Any mucus in throat or discharge from eyes? Any loose greenish droppings?

Has the air quality changed where they are, dust or other air particles around them?

A diagnosis at the vet may be in their best interest, as birdmom4-ever has already noted. Respiratory diseases is not something you want to let linger, if that is the case, you want to get the most effective drug to knock it out a.s.a.p.

Treesa


----------



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR RESPONSES IT REALLY MEANS A LOT. NO NONE OF THEM HAVE A RASPY GURGLING SOUND BUT I HAVE TAKEN NOTICE TO THEIR WATTLES AND THEY'RE NOT AS WHITE AS THEY NORMALY ARE FOR ME. I TRY TO SCRAPE MY COOPS TWICE A WEEK SO I KNOW IT CAN'T BE FROM DUST OR IT BEING DIRTY. AS SPORTSMAN SAID EARLIER ABOUT THE HEAT MIGHT BE TRUE BUT THEN AGAIN I'M JUST NOT SURE AT THIS POINT. I LIVE IN VIRGINIA SO IT HAS REACHED THE HUNDREDS HERE THE PAST THREE DAYS BUT AVERAGED ABOUT 90 SINCE. I LET THEM OUT THIS MORNING AS I SAID IT WAS HIGH 60's OR LOW 70'S AND THEY STILL CAME DOWN WITH IN 5-10 MINUTES PANTING HEAVILY. IF INDEED IT IS A RESPIRATORY PROBLEM IS THERE ANY THING I CAN DO TO TREAT THIS PROBLEM. SUCH AS A HOME REMEDY.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAii76 said:


> I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR RESPONSES IT REALLY MEANS A LOT. NO NONE OF THEM HAVE A RASPY GURGLING SOUND BUT I HAVE TAKEN NOTICE TO THEIR WATTLES AND THEY'RE NOT AS WHITE AS THEY NORMALY ARE FOR ME.


Pick up one of your birds and press gently on the wattle, does it feel flaky and light, or mushy & wet underneath, and is there a discharge? If they feel mushy and there is a discharge,(great word huh?)there may be some fluid build up in the wattels and that is why they are breathing more thru their beaks.

I can't recommend any medications, without a diagnosis, since this involves more then one bird, you should take one bird to an avian (pigeon friendly) vet, as this could be the beginning of one of the respiratory diseases, and that is serious. You want a specific & effective drug to treat this immediately.

You should also have a good multi-vitamin mineral for your birds, as well as garlic in the water a few times a week.

Treesa


----------



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

i will do as you recomended by taking two or three birds to the vets. thanks allot for your guys help and advice.

Tito


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TAii76,


What do their poops look like?


Phil,
Las Vegas


----------



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

PHIL from vegas,

i looked at their poop this morning and noticed that it was dark green and a little white on the top, some of it looks also real loose where it's almost nothing but liquid.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

what your discribing sounds like respiratory problems, if your not sure and your not flying them in the heat of the day. Then you need to have them checks by a quilified avian vet. dont guess at what they have and maybe hit and miss. get them in and find our for sure whats going on. you'll save a lot of time, effort (money to) and you'll know exactly what to treat for.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I have heard this from several pigeon fancier that I know - and we also had the same problem

Originally thought it was because of the heat - but even when it cooled a bit, it didn't get any better. No obvious signs of illness in the birds, but we decided to treat for respiratory anyway, since all the birds, not just some, were 'short of breath'.

Made a huge difference! 10 days later, the birds are flying for much longer, very little panting (only one or two who seem to be more 'stressed' with this flying business than ill  ).

There is no 'home' remedy for respiratory illness. If they are sick, they need medication. Most feed stores sell medication - you can use the same meds that are made for pigs/sheep/chickens/turkeys. Any "broad spectrum" antibiotic will work - and shouldn't cost you more than $10 for enough to treat a loft. Use the dosage for chicken/turkeys.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You might try Global's "Respiratory Plus," a mixture of antibiotics for treating various respiratory infections. This was recommended to me by a long-time racing pigeon guy and I've used it with good results. He suggested using it every couple months as prevention, though it seems to me you could breed antibiotic-resistant bugs that way. However, I still believe a work-up by an avian vet is in order.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont guess, even though it sounds like a respiratory problem, it doesnt mean thats what they got. 

Check out Dr Shetrones web site http://www.bioavionics.com/index.html You'll need to contact him yourself, but if you dont know a resonably priced vet in your area. contact him, then send him a poop sample, he can send you the proper containers, and have him ck it out and let you know what you need to use.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

when young birds or old birds are not in condition for warmer weather . They willl droop the wings and open the beak when panting for air. But when they get inshape which you will notice them doingf better aftert they get in better condition. I think warm weather training will put the birds in a little better shap As long as they are not over trained


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TAii76 said:


> I'VE BEEN AROUND HOMING PIGEONS ALL MY LIFE AND HAVE HAD SEVERAL TEAMS OF MY OWN, BUT THIS YEAR I'VE NOTICED SOMETHING ABOUT BIRDS THAT I NEVER SEEN OUT OF MY RECENT YOUNG BIRD TEAMS. I GIVE MY TEAM MORNING OPEN LOFT AND FLAG THEM FOR A WHILE. WELL HERE'S MY PROBLEM, NEVER BEFORE HAVE I HAD TO CONSTANTLY STAY OUT THERE AND FLAG THEM LIKE I HAVE TO THIS YEAR. LAST YEAR THEY WOULD TAKE OFF FOR HOURS AND SO DID THIS SEASONS BIRDS FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. THEY ARE PANTING REAL HARD AS IF THEY'RE GASPING FOR AIR AND THEY FIGHT ME TO COME DOWN TO WHERE I'M BOUNCING COOP TO COOP TO KEEP THEM OFF THE ROOF TO FLY A LITTLE LONGER. I COULD UNDERSTAND IF THEY FLEW LIKE THEY USE TO FOR A HOUR OR TWO BUT THEIR TRYING TO COME DOWN AFTER ONLY 5 OR 10 MINUTES. THE PANTING LIKE THEY'RE GASPING FOR AIR IS WHAT CONCERNS ME ESPECIALLY AFTER ONLY 5-10 MINUTES. ANY ANSWERS WOULD TRULY BE APPRECIATED AND WELCOMED.


My guess is Sick & or Fat pigeons. Besides medication, check on loft ventilation, and feeding program.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

yes ck for proper ventilation and such, but have your birds tested by a avian vet so you know specifically waht to medicate for


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Avian Vet*



lawman said:


> yes ck for proper ventilation and such, but have your birds tested by a avian vet so you know specifically waht to medicate for


 This is good advice. My only thought, is that there are Vets, and then their are VETS !! Their real value is in access to various labs for testing. Then there are Labs, and then there are LABS. 

My personal experience has not been good. Read some good articles, do some research. That is what your vet did, to get through medical school.

I may be wrong, but I believe that a skilled fancier, with years of hands on experiece, should also be a valuable tool, along with a skilled VET and LAB tests.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree that an old time fancier may know more than your vet who looks after the dogs in town. 

I have been reading that many racers treat for respiratory 6 weeks before the first race with antibiotics no matter what. Then they treat for Canker, Cocci, Worms etc throughout the races. Others have the opinion not to treat for respiratory unless you have it so resistance does not build to the antibiotics. What do you think?

It has been cool the last few days, and my birds are flying better. About an hour twice a day. 

The molt is hitting the first round and they are a bit sluggish. How long will the molt keep them sluggish?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Medication*



hillfamilyloft said:


> I have been reading that many racers treat for respiratory 6 weeks before the first race with antibiotics no matter what. Then they treat for Canker, Cocci, Worms etc throughout the races. Others have the opinion not to treat for respiratory unless you have it so resistance does not build to the antibiotics. What do you think?


 Great Question !

Pre-Race Treatment Programs ? Much as been written and many points of view. I truely believe, that the "Perfect" System, has NOT been invented yet.


----------



## TAii76 (Jul 28, 2005)

i'm sorry i haven't had the chance to respond to all of the responses that you guys have posted, but between the birds, job, and preparing for my first kid to arrive i have been truly busy. i do thank all of you that have responded and i must say you all have been a great help! UPDATE ON THE PANTING my birds are doing a whole lot better. i'm not sure if it was the heat or that as a lot of you stated, they were out of shape. i had a couple of birds get hit with pox and canker but since i got them out of the loft into seperate cages my birds are starting to bounce back. again i thank you all.

Tito


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

*AVIAN VET*, not your local dog vet........... I dont know about your area's but I do know that here in So. Cal. we have plenty of them...... although some older fanciers may know what their birds need, or not need..... most do not..

From my own experience, some of the older fanciers may help, but are they realy going to give you all the info you need for your birds. From my own experience I can tell you noooooo........ They tend to give you enough to help out but not enough to cure the problem. 

Thats why I will alway recommend a Avian Vet. I use Dr Shetrone, who also happens to be a pigeon man out of the San Diego area. He's very reasonably priced and since we dont fly against each other, I'm not concerned about him not wanting to help out his competition.

Now some may take offense to what I've stated about the older fanciers not wanting to help the younger ones. I'll I can say is that my experience hasn't shown that most of them are willing to actually help and not hinder.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sounds like it was mainly a condition problem When it warms up and the birds are a little out of shape. Or youngbirds getting into shape. It gets them tierder. Then they get I think in better shape. because the heat puts them at a higher point of condition. Vets are not as local on pigeons as some areas may have. Best to ship droppings for a study to different areas. Some do some do not. Plenty of air exchange in the loft. clean conditons. And pmv vac, is one of the main ways to insure health. Meds must only be used as needed. And then if for prevenitive treatment. Use agin just as a treatment. Over use causes more peroblems then good. Individual treatment should be used in isolated cases. rather then loft treatment at that point. When a bird is weakened they will develop more health issues. Canker is one as they carry canker any way. Over breeding pullls the birds down. over crowding spreads desease faster. Bringing in out side birds just changeing lofts afects health until the bird gets used to the conditione in your loft. Gut bactiria is important to the birds meds can change that if over used. Pamperd birds sometimes are weaker. For racers. I would look at the local wild ferals. If they are up in the air yours should be. Hot or cold weather Even rain and snow. birds still fly. And in the race. it helps out because they are used to flying the different weather conditions. But Heat on early races should be looked at At the distance. 85 to 90 degrees ubove that any bird will pull down. Ive known some to make it home then die just a short time later from the race. Around here in youngbird season it can get up to 103 in the first 2 to 3 races. Birds not trained in the heat. wont make it or get back late. It would be better if race season was put off intil temps were less then 85. But people want to race and win. So they have 8 to 10 races instead of 5 or 6 in better weather. Old bird ends in the 80 and 90s so the long last races are hotter weather.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

As I said before we don't race, but I've found that other breeders of fancy pigeons have been extremely helpful. There is no substitute for a certified avian specialist, but I've learned as much from experienced fanciers as from my vets. I've also learned a tremendous amount from reading and I've developed a small library of pigeon books I refer to time and time again. My favorite health reference is Dr. Colin Walker's book, _The Flying Vet's Pigeon Health & Management_. Since he is an avian vet and a fancier, breeding and competing with racing homers, his advice is top-notch. One of the things I appreciate about his book is that he includes an index of common medications used on pigeons and thoroughly explains each one: what it's for, what the side effects are, the safety margin, etc. He also suggests what the fancier should treat for himself and when to call the vet. He even makes suggestions for those fanciers who don't have access to an avian vet.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Check out Dr. Shetrone, he's an Avian Vet. and you can send him samples to check. go to his web site and check him out his prices are pretty reasonable and then your not guessing, in my book even if your following one or more of the books available on the subject of health, ( which I myself was doing). Its still just a qualified guess until you have a Avain Vet. do the proper samples. When my prother and I first took our birds to Shetrone, he looked at them and then wanted to know why we were there, he saw nothing wrong. He did the samples anyway at our request and the birds had three subclinical problems. He provided us with the proper medication, at a fraction of what it would have cost through one of the supply houses. Now the birds are better than ever.... http://www.bioavionics.com/index.html


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link, lawman. Looks like an excellent resource.


----------



## Elinore (Mar 14, 2005)

*Garlic in the water*



Trees Gray said:


> You should also have a good multi-vitamin mineral for your birds, as well as garlic in the water a few times a week.
> 
> Treesa



Would garlic powder or garlic salt be ok to use in the water? and if so, how much per gallon would be safe? or is this whole garlic minced ?
Elinore


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Elinore said:


> Would garlic powder or garlic salt be ok to use in the water? and if so, how much per gallon would be safe? or is this whole garlic minced ?
> Elinore


Hi Elinore

I've never tried the salt or powder, but maybe someone else will answer who has done that.

The importance of using the clove of garlic, is that it is fresh and seems to have all the power of antibiotic and antifungul once the clove is broken open. It is the allicin (the nutritious part of the garlic)that is released when broken, so it should be immediately dispursed in the water so the birds get all the benefits. The smell is strong, especially in the morning, but I guess I'm used to it. Whew!

You can also cut up a clove the night before and put it in a jar with water with tight fitting lid, refrigerate, and use the next day. 

Garlic is safe no matter how much you use, the problem is the birds may not like the taste. I would start slowly and introduce maybe a clove to a gallon of water, if your birds won't drink it, try a little less. They need their daily intake of water and the benefits of the garlic, so just give them enough in the water, to where they still drink readily.

I've tried the bottles of garlic oil from the different pigeon supply houses, but they are not as effective.

Treesa


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

What good is all the herbs and spices, if you don't get to the root cause of the problem? point is you could have several things wrong with the birds, be it overfeeding, overcrowding, or bad health. What do you have to lose by having an Avian Vet do a poop sample for you? At least then you would know ether A) your birds are clean (no pathogens) or B) their not, and they need to be treated. I used to spend approx. 100.00 or more on herbal remidies and medicine, and thats a concervative estimate. now I spend 30 to 40 dollors a year on testing and I know exactly what to treat for. 

You have a lot to lose by not knowing what to treat for, or guessing wrong and treating for the wrong things. Your competition is going to tell you the same thing mine did, why waist your time?, don't worry about what the vet says, here treat them with this, or what do they know their not pigeon men!

What do you have to lose by having your birds tested at a min of twice a year?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi lawman,

Thank you for advocating the importance of having access to a good avian vet. I thoroughly agree.

Even so, I have found that herbs and good sound nutrition (as well as good loft management) can actually prevent the very thing you talk about "the root cause of the problem".

For example: The garlic we use is part of a prevention and maintenance program that actually does what it is reported to do. This one particularly cleans and purifies the blood and it is an anti-fungul. It is just part of a weekly routine that does help prevent problems. It is natural with no side effects and actually does build up the immune system. Same with apple cider vinegar, it actually creates such a wonderful acid environement that E coli and Salmonella doesn't like. Probiotics encourage good gut bacteria to thrive and multiply, therefore creating a first line of defense against alot of intestinal diseases. 

I agree with you about the need to take action and going to an avian vet when there are issues going on that need to be addressed immediately, and the important thing is being educated enough to know the difference between a simple health issue and a potentially devistating one. I for one, if I have any doubt, will call my rehabber and/or seek out my avian vet immediately.

We encourage everyone who even thinks about getting pigeons to seek out a good avian vet and a licensed rehabber. The rehabber has proved a very valuable source for injuries, broken legs, trauma and injuries from hawk attacks, & minor health issues and diseases. Merely knowing the basic including nutrition, preventive meds, and keeping a coop clean and well ventilated has avoided alot of problems. I am able to do alot more then I ever thought I could do myself in keeping my birds healthy and happy and am rehabbing them myself. 

Getting educated and knowing as much about pigeons is as important as maintaining good loft hygiene, nutrition, and having resources as avian vets and rehabbers. Also, spending time with my pigeons, hourly, everyday, getting to know their habits and behavior, makes it easier to take care of any potential health problem, simply because you know how your pigeons act, and if any of them even look at me funny I take them out and check them thoroughly, give them extra nutrition, watch the poops, and then take action to get my rehabber involved or go and get a fecal.

Yes, the avian vet is an absolute necessity for anyone who has pigeons as there are times when they are the only resource for an immediate diagnosis.

I just want you to know the value and importance of good sound nutrition, in that it does keep the birds healthy and keeps alot of diseases away from my doors, and the need for avian vet at minimum.

Treesa


----------



## Elinore (Mar 14, 2005)

*garlic in water*



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Elinore
> 
> Garlic is safe no matter how much you use, the problem is the birds may not like the taste. I would start slowly and introduce maybe a clove to a gallon of water, if your birds won't drink it, try a little less. They need their daily intake of water and the benefits of the garlic, so just give them enough in the water, to where they still drink readily.
> 
> Treesa


Thank you Treesa, I shall try this today and see if they like it...
Hugs..
Elinore


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi treesa, 

Maybe I stressed the Vet to much. I myself use supplements all the time for my birds and yew garlic is a good one. Its just that garlic or any supplement alone wont get the job done. Supplements will help to keep healty birds in top shape especially during racing and breeding seasons. but prior to both seasons at a minimum I send out samples to the vet to make sure the supplements are covering anything up. 

For example, 2 seasons ago our birds looked and handled great but their performance on the race course just wasnt what we expected. My brother kept hounding me until I finally agreed we should go to the Vet and see what he had to say. Now understand, I finally agreed just to shut him up once and for all, I honestly didnt believe we would find anything wrong. 

We went to Dr. Shetrone an Avian Vet, He lives in San Diego and is himself a pigeon flier. When we went into his office, after handling and doing a visual check of the birds, he also asked why we were there? he saw nothing wrong. We had him do the samples anyway, and lo and behold the results came back showing that the birds had three subclinical health problems. The supplements were suppressing the visual symptoms and the only way we knew thay were there is due to having the birds tested. Anyway long story short Dr. Shetrone gave us the proper medication, at a fraction of the cost from one of the supply houses. Now the birds are better than ever.......

So thats why I always stress having the birds tested on a regular bases as well, the herb and natural remedies will make them healthier along with good food, but it will also hide whats really going on. You wont even realize it untill you start see a drop in racing or showing performance. 

Like I always say, You have nothing to lose and a lot to gain by having the testing done.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lawman said:


> For example, 2 seasons ago our birds looked and handled great but their performance on the race course just wasnt what we expected. My brother kept hounding me until I finally agreed we should go to the Vet and see what he had to say. Now understand, I finally agreed just to shut him up once and for all, I honestly didnt believe we would find anything wrong.
> 
> We went to Dr. Shetrone an Avian Vet, He lives in San Diego and is himself a pigeon flier. When we went into his office, after handling and doing a visual check of the birds, he also asked why we were there? he saw nothing wrong. We had him do the samples anyway, and lo and behold the results came back showing that the birds had three subclinical health problems. The supplements were suppressing the visual symptoms and the only way we knew thay were there is due to having the birds tested. Anyway long story short Dr. Shetrone gave us the proper medication, at a fraction of the cost from one of the supply houses. Now the birds are better than ever.......
> 
> So thats why I always stress having the birds tested on a regular bases as well, the herb and natural remedies will make them healthier along with good food, but it will also hide whats really going on. You wont even realize it untill you start see a drop in racing or showing performance.


Hello again,

I hope you don't mind me going on about this and
I do see the importance of getting the birds checked out at the vet when they aren't performing as well as they should. What I don't understand is why the supplements were suppressing the visual symptoms. Supplements aren't supposed to supress or hide anything, they are supposed to supply nutrients that may be missing in the diet, thereby increasing energy, endurance, and help kick the immune system in gear.

Pigeons will normally try to act well, in any condition, as this is their primal survival instinct so they don't get singled out by a predator. 

So now you have got my curiosity at peak, would you mind telling me what three subclinical health problems were found? ..and which supplements were used? 

Treesa


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Treesa,

If memory serves me correct, it was Coccidiosis, Adeno-virrus and E. coli. none of them showed any outward symptoms. But were present in enough numbers to cause the birds performance to go down. 

The supplements used are pretty much the same as I use today, I just also have the birds checked prior to each season to make sure they havent picked up anything new, then during race season I have them cheched bi monthly. I honestly dont know what the medicene was that the vet gave us. It wasnt marked and was a special blend to specifically combat what we had in our loft at the time. 

The supplements are as follows Columbine thee-tea and on alternating weeks willowbark tea. columbine 10-1 form oil with garlic, on alternating weeks they get garlic cloves in the water instead of the oil on the feed. also columbines aminovital and digestal. these are supplemented with mega acidophilus, (yes human grade) and Citricidex (grapefruit seed extract), citricidex kills 99% of known viruses and germs, but is safe to use because it wont kill off freindly bacteria. last year I also began giving whey protein, during the breeding season and on day of return from races.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your quick response. I think it is a great to have your birds tested regurlarly. You're not only keeping your birds disease free, but also other birds that are basketed with yours are safe as well. If everyone did this kind of maintenance, then the chances of birds catching something during basketing would be next to nothing. 

Do you worry about overmedicating? or are they coming out cleaner each year so they aren't medicated hardly anymore?

Do you have a fecal done on random sample of birds, or the ones that look a little off? Or do they all get a check up at the avian vet office?

I may add this information to the racing pigeon prevention and maintenance.

Thank you for your help.

Treesa


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

I try to get random testing done in each section, If I have one or more that dont respond to whats being done then I will take them in to be checked more throughly. 

I only medicate with what the Vet tells me they need at the time. My bill for medications has dropped to less than a forth of what I used to spend when I was mostly reading books and articles and guessing a what they had.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you very much for all your information.

Though, I don't think the nutrition itself is hiding or suppressing an underlying ailment,since pigeons will tend to hide their ailments, anyway, as part of their survival instinct, I DO think getting racing teams checked seasonly, when they aren't performing up to par, is an excellent idea. When the training makes demands on them, they can't hide it anymore.

I will add this to the maintenance & prevention thread.

Treesa


----------

